
Google Login and Firebase CLI 2.0.0 - chrisseldo
https://www.firebase.com/blog/2015-10-13-google-login-and-firebase-cli-2.html
======
mslate
I think the bigger news is Firebase's announcement of acquiring Divshot today:

[https://www.firebase.com/blog/2015-10-13-divshot-joins-
fireb...](https://www.firebase.com/blog/2015-10-13-divshot-joins-
firebase.html)

------
alistproducer2
Firebase is so awesome! Glad to see improvements happening over there.

